# 2016 Rogue Rear Bumper Protector



## danplos (Apr 6, 2016)

I have a 2016 Rogue SV with moonroof and premium packages. I'd like to add the chrome rear bumper protector, but my dealer told me that it has to be installed at the factory. My dealer doesn't participate in the online parts ordering at nissanusa.com, but it seemed like I would have been able to order it through other dealers. Does anyone know if this really does have to be installed at the factory or if my dealer is just being lazy? Thanks!


----------



## R1ch (Feb 28, 2016)

The bumper protector is glued in place as an accessory. The dealer should be able to install it for you, however it will take at most 2min to do via a very simple process. 

Sent from my SM-N930V using Tapatalk


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

*Nice accessories for Rogue 2016*

I have installed this as well as some accessories at home, ordered on eBay and delivered at home in a good condition. The parts were all worked as described and was easy to fix.


----------



## DCM (Jul 25, 2006)

My vote is for lazy! My dealer keeps the protector in stock and I installed it myself. Come with instructions and alcohol swaps tp prepare the surface.


----------

